# Making wings for Moose plow



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

For 11 years I have been plowing my driveway, my neighbors drive and the mail box row with my 2001 Yamaha Kodiak 400 4X4 with 50" Moose blade. It little Kodiak does a GREAT job and has been a very good little work horse! But we are putting an addition onto our house in the spring which is going to include adding a 2nd driveway and a RV slab along side the 2nd garage. Since my area to plow is going go up by almost 50% I have been looking for a 60" blade on craigslist, but with no luck.

After filling in for a buddy when he went on vacation, and plowing with his truck with wings, I have been kicking around the idea of making wings for my Moose plow. 

Here is my plan, let me know what you think:

I made a template up after looking at a couple different styles of wings. I think I am going to use 3/16" plate (since I have a piece laying around and it will also add some weight). The wings will add a total of 14" to the blade width. And instead of using rubber for the cutting edge like on Pro Wings I was going to use metal cutting edge.

Anyone have ideas or input?


----------



## darrell85 (Nov 11, 2013)

sounds like it should work fine. what kind of angle are the wings going to be at? post up pics when you get it all done!


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

Not sure on the exact angle, but they look like they will be some where between 20 and 25* as I have them layed out now.


----------



## joem (Dec 1, 2011)

Find an old Moose Plow on craigslist.com or searchtempest.com and cut it in half. The end flanges will line up and mate up. The project will take 10 minutes, a sawzall blade and 4 nuts and bolts.


----------

